# oatmeal



## patbuck (Jul 18, 2003)

I went to the grocerie store and I couldn't find the Old fashion Oatmeal.

How can I figure if the Oatmeal is an Old fashion one?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Because it will say it on the box.  There are 2 kinds that look alike.  1 says Quick oats and the other says Old Fashioned.

Get the old fashioned they are less processed on only take an additional 2 mins. in the microwave.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2003)

Well if you see the Quaker guy on it.  It is authentic.  Don't buy instant.  It has sugar.  It usually comes in a little tub.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

The quick oats don't have sugar in it.  Your thinking of the packets which do have sugar.

The quick oats are higher on the GI than Old Fashioned and they taste like paste anyway


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> The quick oats don't have sugar in it.  Your thinking of the packets which do have sugar.
> 
> The quick oats are higher on the GI than Old Fashioned and they taste like paste anyway




That what I meant...sorry.  It too bad I have a box on my dresser.  I have not had any though.  I have mine with splenda and cinnamon.  It rocks!


----------



## patbuck (Jul 18, 2003)

I saw a lot of Quick in the store.

Some other had no quick word on it, Just oatmeal.
When it's just Oatmeal does it mean it's old fashion?

I looked at 2 bags and they both were the same brand and everything and both were without flavour.

One was quick and the other one wasn't saying anything.
The package were exactly the same exept for the "Quick" word.
When I look at the ingredient both were the same. Oatmeal only.

Does that mean that the one without the Quick was old fashion?

I couldn't find Steel cut oat?
What is that exactly?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2003)

Hmmm...If it looks plain and dry it may be the original oats.  Try looking for Quaker Oats.  Just to be safe.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

I get steel cut in my natural food store.  I like them better than rolled oats.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 18, 2003)

ok thanks,
when your on cut you can have Splenda has much as you want?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Well within reason.  What do you mean how much you want.  You don't plan on eating it do you?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2003)

Well it is still a sugar It is a deritive from sugar and maltodextrin so use it in moderation.  Don't go crazy on it.  At the most I may have 2 table spoons of it.  But I am cutting it back.  Shouldn't be too much harm though.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well within reason.  What do you mean how much you want.  You don't plan on eating it do you?



I though I could put in the oatmeal with no risk at all.  

I was avoiding it because I though it wasn't good.
So I'll keep avoiding it.

I will try somethig else.
I'll make myself a "Vanilla Cream Whey shake with water" and instead of putting water in the Oatmeal I'll put part of the shake in it. 
So my oatmeal will have Vanilla Flavour..

Did you ever try that?

This morning I put some banana whey after the oatmeal was cooked and ready to eat. 
It was a lot easier to get in and faster to eat since it tasted good.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 18, 2003)

Works fine.   But you can still use the splenda.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi, 
I again when to another store.

I can't find the Oldfashion Oatmeal.

The only difference between the Quick and the other that seem close to be oldfashion, is Large flakes oatmeal.

The flakes in the Large flakes are the whole flake of oat.
The Quick look more like all blended to smaller flakes.

Is the Large Flakes the one I should buy?

I would like to know if it's ok to eat the Oatmeal without water?
Eating it dry from the bag.


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2003)

you can eat dry, raw oats!


----------



## patbuck (Jul 20, 2003)

How do you guys know that the
quick oatmeal is higher on the GI?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.mendosa.com/index.html


----------



## sara (Jul 20, 2003)

my oats nutri info: 

1/2 cup 
150 cals
3 F
5 protein
27 carbs
4 fiber

other oats that I look up at fit day, they all different in calories and carbs.. I should just follow the oats value from the box label?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2003)

Sara, He's asking about the Glycemic Index value and instant oats are higher on the GI than the oats we eat.


----------



## patbuck (Jul 20, 2003)

Finally I found some steel cut oatmeal.
It's really not popular in Canada. I have to buy it directly from the
mills...
I have to get 5kg of it for 15$ca it's about 3$/kg. not bad...
Thanks for your help...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2003)

Pat,

Where do you live in Canada?  I buy Steel cut oats at most grocery stores ie Zehrs, Sobeys in there health Section.  They taste good raw.  I find it convient to eat raw because the steel cut take at least 20 min to cook.

IDF


----------



## patbuck (Jul 21, 2003)

I live in Ottawa region.
I went to a few store but couldn't find it.
I tried Loblaws, SuperC, Maxie, healt food store. I'm going to try sobeys to night and see if I can find any...
Thanks


----------



## patbuck (Jul 21, 2003)

Based on what the "www.calorieking.com" is saying the Steel cut oat contain more carb than the old fashion rolled oats for the same quantity.

What do you guys think?


----------



## patbuck (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry about that I mix up the quantity that why it wasn't working...


----------



## patbuck (Jul 24, 2003)

Do you guys weight the Steel cut oat before it's cooked or after?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Measure it dry.  Steel cut has double the amount of carbs per serving than rolled oats.  What I mean is that 1/4 C. Dry Steel Cut is equivilent to 1/2 C. Dry Rolled oats

Man you guys are keeping me busy today


----------

